# Investing mutual Funds



## atkin8 (Jan 9, 2015)

I cannot seem to find any bank or Investment company to invest in mutual funds apart from BPI . I only find term deposits or funds for high net worth 5 million + investors . The tax rate in Ireland is 41% and the Philippines has no tax treaty so its beneficial .


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

atkin8 said:


> I cannot seem to find any bank or Investment company to invest in mutual funds apart from BPI . I only find term deposits or funds for high net worth 5 million + investors . The tax rate in Ireland is 41% and the Philippines has no tax treaty so its beneficial .


Be very careful investing in the Philippines. My wife recently lost 100k+ peso on a 5 year plan where the company didn't survive the term. All the money gone of cause.


----------



## atkin8 (Jan 9, 2015)

I want to invest in Euro only as its weak against the peso now . I have seen smaller banks go bust there offering above average interest rates . What was the company . I notice there is no investor protection .


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

atkin8 said:


> I want to invest in Euro only as its weak against the peso now . I have seen smaller banks go bust there offering above average interest rates . What was the company . I notice there is no investor protection .


A company called Danvil.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Well your country of residence will determine your tax rate. I don't see a way around that. If you lived here in Phils why would you pay Ireland tax on your dividends and gains? It wasn't clear if you want to invest in the Philippines stock market, but there's also something to be said for stability, ie. investing in predictable markets. I'm still pulling down 7-8% on my US mutual funds (ie. not emerging markets which have been clobbered recently) but have to pay US tax rates since I own real estate there. Anything paying more than that is going to carry significant risk, imho.


----------



## atkin8 (Jan 9, 2015)

JRB__NW said:


> Well your country of residence will determine your tax rate. I don't see a way around that. If you lived here in Phils why would you pay Ireland tax on your dividends and gains? It wasn't clear if you want to invest in the Philippines stock market, but there's also something to be said for stability, ie. investing in predictable markets. I'm still pulling down 7-8% on my US mutual funds (ie. not emerging markets which have been clobbered recently) but have to pay US tax rates since I own real estate there. Anything paying more than that is going to carry significant risk, imho.


 The Irish/EU position at present is that there is no double tax treaty with the Philippines .The Common Reporting Standard is not applicable but I would expect that to change .The 41% tax on investments in Ireland is excessive .


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

atkin8 said:


> The Irish/EU position at present is that there is no double tax treaty with the Philippines .The Common Reporting Standard is not applicable but I would expect that to change .The 41% tax on investments in Ireland is excessive .


Good advice given already by other members, do take heed with investing in the Philippines, my suggestion is to get a good accountant in Ireland, a versatile accountant that thinks outside the box.
Not sure at all what your tax scenario is but here in Oz I have a company that is a trustee for my family trust, I distribute funds to suit as it is a discretionary trust, all profits through the trust have to be distributed annually and that works well with creative thinking........my company without the trust pays 30% tax on profits.

As my long departed Father always told me, "son if you make money you pay tax" ,,,,,,, yes Dad but it is very legal and your right to minimise your tax position, look and you will find as others do, look around at some squilionairs, do they pay tax? do they go bankrupt to evade?
For me the more tax I am paying, the more money I am making.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

For expat U.S. citizens, I recommend that you think twice about investing in mutual funds, both non-U.S. based and even U.S. based, because of U.S. tax laws. 
Instead of mutual funds, consider ETFs and stocks.
A web search should reveal some articles on the matter.
Below is a link to one article.
https://thunfinancial.com/us-brokerage-accounts-american-expats-closed-2015/


----------

